# Forum > Gaming > Gaming (Other) >  Armored Core is BAAACK!!! (talking about new and old)

## animorte

First order of business: Armored Core 6: Fires of Rubicon (by FromSoftware)

Reveal Trailer

This game was announced during the IGN awards the other day. Sure, I have really been looking forward to God of War: Ragnarok (havent had the chance to play it yet) and Hogwarts Legacy. But the second I saw my beloved Armored Core, it cast all others to the side.


*Warning:* Unorganized thoughts ahead!

The last one (Verdict Day, 2013) slowed down the pace of the game significantly from a recent predecessor (For Answer, 2008) and didnt really maintain the fan base. It was as if D&D with its power creep over 50 years suddenly decided that with One, its going to jump back to the power levels of AD&D (Im assuming, as I wasnt there  :Small Tongue: ). Anyway, it slowed down a lot.

My brother and I have played every entry to Armored Core since its beginning with PlayStation 2 (I still have my memory cards). Our favorites were Last Raven, Silent Line, and For Answer.

I really liked how you could get your mission debriefing and prepare your mech to go on the missions. The grading scale wasnt bad either, just took some getting used to.

Admittedly one problem that I just remembered was the button layout changing drastically between different games. It was a bit of that old school how do you move and look at the same time scenarios that took a while for them to figure out, especially given that very few games operated fully along every axis.

I even figured out how to make perma-flight mechs in some of the older games. (If you know what I mean, you know that wasnt even remotely easy until For Answer.) Was it useful? Yes! Kind of. I was restricted in the weight and strength of firepower, but it actually worked!

One of my favorite memories was fighting through the Arena in Silent Line. Each NPC had their own mech, a placement rank, and their own story to accompany whatever the play style, ranking, or the look of the mech itself. My preferred play style was very similar to that of Rodeo. Hover legs most of the time, extremely fast, and some rapid fire machine gun. The biggest difference was my preference to run a shield on one arm and an ammo pack with one higher capacity machine gun. Missiles were sweet, too.

Was that the same game that would allow you to build an AI and fight against it? Over time it would get better and you could send it out to fight your battles for you.

I realize Ive gotten carried away and decided to separate this section a little bit
*Spoiler: For Answer*
Show

For Answer brought a really fast pace into the game. It _answered_ a lot of problems from previous editions and developed an entirely new scale of power, especially speed. The swordplay got a lot more reliable too, such that sometimes you would hesitate to bring your guns to a knife-fight.

With For Answer, my brother _really_ got into the precise placement of stabilizers. I dont particularly recommend it unless youre extremely competitive (he was) as its not necessary otherwise, but it does actually provide minor benefits (quick boost, turning speed, blade power, etc.).

There was also an in-depth paint/decal method you could use that would glitch out your mech if you had enough layers. It would create a brief shadow clone-type thing and give you an advantage. I mean, most people that were in the competitive scene knew about it and could also use it or at least counter it. He was *exceptionally* better than me at swordplay, but I would stabilize one side for quick-turns and equip a donkey-puncher, wait a split second after his shadow charged and catch him right in the facesometimes. It felt good.

(Theres lots more detail in this area if anybody cares.)

There was just so much customization for the basic parts of the mech, your weapons, and dont even get me started on the hours I wasted with painting and making symbols/decals!  :Small Smile: 

_Honorable mention in here goes to Chromehounds (2006). That was also a wonderful game, but it forced you to focus a bit more on the specific play style, which I honestly appreciated. You at least know what youre getting into when you select the Scout, Sniper, or any other missions; its right in the name! (Also made by FromSoftware.)_

Yeah, you can keep your souls-like games. Ill have my Armored Core back _(my brother likes both)._  :Small Big Grin:

----------

